# Sizing help on SuperSix Evo



## UCDaHacker (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm 5' 7" and a 30 inch inseam.
I've tried a Cannondale Supersix Evo 50 and 52. 
I like the length of the top tube on the 52. 
Whenever I standover the 52, the top tube touches my pubic bone. 
So does that mean I should ride a 50 cm even though the top tube length isn't as comfortable?


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

Standover on a road bike doesn't seem like much of an issue. How often do you straddle the top tube without leaning the bike over? But, there is only 12mm difference in the top tube lengths which is easily made up with putting a longer stem on the 50cm frame. Sorry, not much help here.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

I am a half inch taller than you - with similar inseam - and ride a 52 Evo. The 50 did not feel right and my prediction was that a 140 stem would not resolve the issue. With my long torso, not a whole bunch of seatpost showing, but everything feels great with this setup and a 120 stem at minus 6 degrees, slammed.


----------

